# Passport expires after visa grant received



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello! Has anyone had experience in a situation when passport expires shortly after visa grant is received?

In our case, we should arrive at Australia till December 2010. But passports expire in April and we received the good news about visa only this week. There was a note in a grant letter that immigraton department can be informed about any changes in data, but couldnt find info how to do that exactly. Our agent suggested we land to Australia before passports expire, as those passport numbers are the ones visas are granted.

Waiting for your comments... Tried to do search on the subject, but didnt find anything. If any useful links, please, post.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You have a few options:

1. Arrive in AU before the Passport expires, then get new ones while in AU. Once you have your new ones you can go to the DIAC office to get a new visa sticker put in, or if you get your old Passport back you carry both your old one and new one at all times when travelling.
2. Contact DIAC that your PP is getting close to expiry and you want to get new PP, ask them which forms you need to file so you can get a visa sticker in your new PP. 



ferbii said:


> Hello! Has anyone had experience in a situation when passport expires shortly after visa grant is received?
> 
> In our case, we should arrive at Australia till December 2010. But passports expire in April and we received the good news about visa only this week. There was a note in a grant letter that immigraton department can be informed about any changes in data, but couldnt find info how to do that exactly. Our agent suggested we land to Australia before passports expire, as those passport numbers are the ones visas are granted.
> 
> Waiting for your comments... Tried to do search on the subject, but didnt find anything. If any useful links, please, post.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ferbii said:


> Hello! Has anyone had experience in a situation when passport expires shortly after visa grant is received?
> 
> In our case, we should arrive at Australia till December 2010. But passports expire in April and we received the good news about visa only this week. There was a note in a grant letter that immigraton department can be informed about any changes in data, but couldnt find info how to do that exactly. Our agent suggested we land to Australia before passports expire, as those passport numbers are the ones visas are granted.
> 
> Waiting for your comments... Tried to do search on the subject, but didnt find anything. If any useful links, please, post.


Yes... Visa in PP that's expired.... got new PP, travelled with both - Easy


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Better to get another label in the new passport. However, carrying the old passport which has the label is acceptable for most purposes including this one.


----------

